# (♡) CLOSED! Roro's Freebie Corner



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

..::.::.::..
Hello! I'll be doing freebies for practice
Whenever I need to get out of an artblock or need to refresh, I'll be opening this!
So if interested, we can help each other out :3
..::.::.::..​
*Rules*






 Do not use my art for other purposes than your own private use





 Please do not rush me, I have other things going on too :3





 Do not be harsh or rude to me or any other of the artist giving freebies
If you don't get a slot, pls be patient to wait for another





 Fill out the form, if not filled out correctly request may not be considered





 Please keep my art signature in art, or credit me properly





 Art will also be posted on external sites (deviantArt or Tumblr)





 I WILL CHOOSE WHAT TO DRAW AT RANDOM~





*The Art*
Usually the freebies given are experimental, so be prepared

Will be doing a couple of *chibi sketches* and *anime style sketches*





*Fill out the form below for a freebie:*
(COPY AND PASTE)


```
[PLAIN][TABLE="width: 400"]
[TR]
[TD][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/BLOvDNn.png[/IMG]
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]Reference:[/B] [spoiler="Ref"]*insert image link(s)*[/spoiler]
[B]Personality:[/B]
[B]Any other notes:[/B]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE][/PLAIN]
```

*How the form looks like:*






*Username:*
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



*insert image link(s)*


*Personality:*
*Any other notes:*







*Finished Art*


Spoiler: click for finished art



Money Hunter: x
kaylagirl: x
cheezyfries: x
Pokemanz: x
Keitara: x


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 16, 2015)

Username:Momiji345
Style:full Chibi 
Reference:


----------



## Shika (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry for posting.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 16, 2015)

Shika said:


> *Username: Shika*
> *Style: Full chibi please! [If not a headshot will be perfectly fine~!]*
> *Reference:*
> 
> ...





momiji345 said:


> Username:Momiji345
> Style:full Chibi
> Reference:
> View attachment 87057



You guys weren't supposed to post.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

After *THIS POST*

all entries will be considered, but will be choosing randomly on which one i think might help me improve~

you may post forms now :3

will probably pick 2-3 for now


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 16, 2015)

*Username: Illyana*
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



x


*Personality: Snooty*
*Any other notes: Please pick meeee, I'll tip haha*


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 16, 2015)

*Username:* inthenameofSweden
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Personality:* Norway is a friendly man with a bone to pick with just about nobody. He has a strong sense of justice but tends to keep quiet on his opinions. As he prefers to make any and all friends rather than enemies. He?s calm and talkative. He?d be the one to calm down an overly excitable or emotional person. He?s quite brave and will stand up for other if it is needed. 
*Any other notes:* N/A


----------



## boujee (Mar 16, 2015)

Code:






*Username:* Gamzee
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Personality:* Yuu is a reserved individual who keeps things to himself. He has clinical depression and anxiety. He's always sleepy due to his over night thinking. He's always nervous around people, whether he's close to them or not. When I decided to bring him to New leaf, I wanted him to grow as a character. Not only does he reflects me but seeing him interact with beings that are worried about him and his sake brings a smile on my face. Hope this wasn't too much.
*Any other notes:* If you were to draw him, have him have bed hair and sleepy eyes. Something like this:


Spoiler: click me


----------



## Pearls (Mar 16, 2015)

*Username:*GoldieJoan
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



http://sta.sh/2em3xjz56z2?edit=1


*Personality:* Melody is an optimistic 15-year-old girl, who is very outgoing and popular. She is a bit self-centered but is also very empathetic and cares a lot about other's feelings. She always looks her best and tries to act cute. She likes singing and drawing but isn't very good at cooking.
*Any other notes:* N/A

Your art is cute ouo


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

frick i wish i had the energy to fill out the form
why must fevers be so mean


----------



## Moddie (Mar 16, 2015)

*Username:*Moddie
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref






*Personality:* Dorky as heck. Optimistic and calm, but very passionate. Partially over cartoons, and art. They're also a photographer. 
*Any other notes:* This is a really awesome thing of you to do! ^_^


----------



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

Illyana's Mayor!





will do more later~
gotta go to lab >.>'


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 16, 2015)

*Username:* Pokemanz
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Personality:* Sarah is a very intelligent lady with knack for fashion. She is kind to those that are nice to her, but sets out on a mission to destroy those who insult her in any way. Naive people will see her as a harmless and beautiful woman, but those that know her recognize her as a force to be reckoned with. She refers to herself as both the Queen of Darkness and the Queen of Germany. She is famous for coming up with a seemingly endless supply of evil plans. That and her outfits.
*Any other notes:* Sorry I don't have a better ref. She's like the only one I don't have any art for at this point xD


- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> Illyana's Mayor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THAT IS GORGEOUS
And the dress ugguuu~


----------



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> WOW THAT IS GORGEOUS
> And the dress ugguuu~



thanks nat~~
youre too kind sir :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> frick i wish i had the energy to fill out the form
> why must fevers be so mean



waaah</3
dont worry bout it~ (;


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 17, 2015)

It's so gorgeous ahhhhhh tysm!!! c:
You did an amazing job.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

*Username:* MC4pros
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



[x]
Feel free to do whatever character you want!


*Personality:* On the thread.
*Any other notes:* Thank you, thank you, thank you~ <3


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 17, 2015)

*Username:* izzi000
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref











*Personality:* Quirky, friendly
*Any other notes:* Are tips ok?


----------



## roroselle (Mar 17, 2015)

Illyana said:


> It's so gorgeous ahhhhhh tysm!!! c:
> You did an amazing job.



yay glad you like it!!

---

for Gamzee:





gotta go to class soon~
will do MC's after!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

roroselle said:


> yay glad you like it!!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I love it~ ;; You did a great job! ^-^ So excited for mine! Thank you! <33 :3


----------



## boujee (Mar 17, 2015)

roroselle said:


> yay glad you like it!!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I love it. He looks tipsy though, which is even more better.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 17, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I love it. He looks tipsy though, which is even more better.



LOL!! im glad xD

---

For MC4Pros:





sorry if it sucks T.T 
your characters are so cute it was hard to choose but i was drawn to the braid xD
i obvs need more practice in hair styles xD


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

roroselle said:


> LOL!! im glad xD
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



this si actually extremely good


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> this si actually extremely good



si si, muy bien LOL


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 18, 2015)

roroselle said:


> LOL!! im glad xD
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



OMG ;o; this is amazinggggg ahhhh <33333 i love it. Ty, ty, ty, ty!!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 18, 2015)

can i have one too? c: you should already know that i love your art <3







*Username:* Amilee
*Reference:* could you choose someone from here? :3
*Personality:* see above :3
*Any other notes:* thanks for considering c:


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> OMG ;o; this is amazinggggg ahhhh <33333 i love it. Ty, ty, ty, ty!!



sooo glad you love it<33
yw, yw, yw, yw!! :3



Amilee said:


> can i have one too? c: you should already know that i love your art <3



dawww /blushhhzz


----------



## roroselle (May 28, 2015)

OPENED!

Please view *ORIGINAL POST*


----------



## Money Hunter (May 28, 2015)

*Username:* Money Hunter
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



Sam: x
Shirley: x


*Personality:* On the refs
*Any other notes:* Hope you get out of your art block soon <3


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

You could try my mayor if you'd like! ^-^







*Username:* Rexyx3 
*Reference:* 


Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:



Far Away:





For more references please click here!


*Personality:* She is a flower child/hippe with a love for nature, gardening and of course, her animal neighbors! She's a bit stubborn and will stand her ground but she'll laugh at almost anything, including herself. She doesn't really know how to be a Mayor... But she’s trying! ^-^
*Any other notes: I like your bunny! ~ *


----------



## Pokemanz (May 28, 2015)

Roro's back!! Ahhh so glad to see you're feeling better!
Gonna throw in a form just because :3







*Username:* Pokemanz
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



[Click!]


*Personality:*Shy and awkward around strangers but really outgoing around friends. He's like a total dork so yeah try to capture that magic xD
*Any other notes:* He can be wearing his letter shirt or the dark purple/magenta striped hoodie seen in the headshot.



Thanks so much for considering~


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 28, 2015)

*Username:*Kenziegirl1229
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref






*Personality:* Juliet is very humorous, intelligent, and very optimistic. She is very selfless, putting others far before herself. Juliet is the Mayor of a small town named Reverie. She always does her best and looks her best! She loves writing and loves to read, we don't talk about her cooking skills though....
*Any other notes:* Have fun!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

*Username:* Kirindrake
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



[mayor kira]
[leihi]


*Personality:* 
Mayor Kira: Passive, friendly, considerate, but somewhat quiet and shy when she is not familiar with someone. Likes to joke around with more close people or people she considers friends.
Leihi: A bit odd, but a good person all around. Energetic at times, silly, and out-going, though she can be serious if the situation calls for it. Good sense of humor, and likes to prank people.
*Any other notes:* I hope it's okay I put two different people in one form; you can do either one of them! Thanks for considering! c:


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

*Username: cheezyfries*
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



[X][X]


*Personality: childish, naive, young, pure, quiet*
*Any other notes: thank you so much for considering, fingers crossed c:*


----------



## kaylagirl (May 28, 2015)

*Username:* kaylagirl
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref








For some reason to me it's showing up as a little blue question mark box, if it's the same for you, HERE is the link.


*Personality:* Very sweet, very friendly. She has a wall around her heart, but she loves everyone who is close to her very dearly. She's had a few heartbreaks, but it has only made her stronger, and who she is today.
*Any other notes:* Nothing really, thank you so much for this opportunity! Your art is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## snowblizzard24 (May 28, 2015)

Woah, welcome back c: I had this thread bookmarked a while ago and totally forgot to delete it since you were away for so long, but I'm so glad I didn't!







*Username:* snowblizzard24
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



Mayor Leighann and/or Miles?


*Personality:* Leighann is very introverted and rarely speaks unless necessary. She's daring and uninhibited when the situation arises, but always friendly and considerate.
Miles is a perfectionist and often times misunderstood for being brash, but he's still caring, silly, and an all around sweetheart. He has a tough outer shell with a soft heart inside <- he's pretty much a tsundere character lol
*Any other notes:* I hope my character(s) get considered! In case you need practice with couples lol jk but I'm happy if you picked either^^ Your art is wonderful, so glad you're back!


----------



## MardyBum (May 28, 2015)

*Username:* izzi000
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



*Adoptable #1 by Pimiisu*

*Adoptable #2 by Peoyne*

*Mayor Delilah (Second Mayor)*

*Mayor Isabel (First Mayor)*
_In-Game Reference of Mayor Isabel_

*My boyfriends Mayor*


*Personality:* They're all cute and bubbly
*Any other notes:* Thanks for considering any of my refs. Your art is lovely! 
Crossing my fingers c: Lovely day/night


----------



## roroselle (May 28, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> *Username:* Money Hunter
> *Reference:*
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!

when i saw your ref i had an idea for a couple thing (x
hopefully you like it :3

it's a transparent bg, if need be i can make it white instead








ah i didn't expect alot of requests (x

i'll be up all night trying to practice with sketching so i'll probably try a whole bunch!~
thanks everyone for the support and encouragement it means SO MUCH!


----------



## roroselle (May 28, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> *Username:* kaylagirl
> *Reference:*
> 
> 
> ...



wanted to try a curtsy, elegant pose
and looks like your mayor was perfect for it!

it has a transparent bg, i can change to white if need be


----------



## roroselle (May 28, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> *Username: cheezyfries*
> *Reference:*
> 
> 
> ...



i couldn't help paint this one after i sketched it!
it's a messy paint tho
she's simple and gorgeous :3
not a transparents bg
hope you like it~


----------



## kaylagirl (May 28, 2015)

roroselle said:


> wanted to try a curtsy, elegant pose
> and looks like your mayor was perfect for it!
> 
> it has a transparent bg, i can change to white if need be



Oh my gosh, she's precious!! Thank you so much, so happy I was chosen!! I can't wait to add this to my album! (':


----------



## roroselle (May 28, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Oh my gosh, she's precious!! Thank you so much, so happy I was chosen!! I can't wait to add this to my album! (':



yay, yw im glad you like <3


----------



## Aeryka (May 28, 2015)

*Username:* Aeryka
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref








or






*Personality:* The first one is loving to nature and very kind, but brave, the second one is mischievous and doesn't care much about things. 
*Any other notes:* They're twins and I don't mind which one gets drawn! You choose c: The first one has a snake tail that doesn't need to be included and neither does the goat dragon on the second ref if you choose to draw one of them >u< ty 4 considering <33


----------



## LeilaChan (May 28, 2015)

*Username:* LeilaChan
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



art by kirindrake


*Personality:* Carefree, likes to explore, wild.
*Any other notes:* Nope! Thanks for considering <3


----------



## Keitara (May 28, 2015)

ahhhh you're soo good! Love the freebie chibis you did there c:

please consider me too, thank youu~







*Username:* Keitara
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref



link


*Personality:* on the ref sheets
*Any other notes:* *bows down to godselle*


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 28, 2015)

*Username:*  ATotsSpot
*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref


















*Personality:*  Both are very shy.
*Any other notes:*  Artistic expression is encouraged....do whatever you like.  Thank you for considering drawing either character.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

roroselle said:


> i couldn't help paint this one after i sketched it!
> it's a messy paint tho
> she's simple and gorgeous :3
> not a transparents bg
> hope you like it~



oh my gosh i love it, thank you so much! i will be lurking to see if your art shop opens again, i love your art!


----------



## roroselle (May 28, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> oh my gosh i love it, thank you so much! i will be lurking to see if your art shop opens again, i love your art!



tehe yw :3 glad you love it~
aww gosh thanks (x


----------



## Money Hunter (May 28, 2015)

roroselle said:


> thanks!
> 
> when i saw your ref i had an idea for a couple thing (x
> hopefully you like it :3
> ...



OMG it's adorable!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so, so much! <3


----------



## roroselle (May 28, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> OMG it's adorable!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so, so much! <3



yay im glad 
yw!!


----------



## roroselle (May 29, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Roro's back!! Ahhh so glad to see you're feeling better!
> Gonna throw in a form just because :3
> 
> 
> ...



thanks :3 im glad too!

hahah idk why but i wanted to draw your character like this
hopefully you like~


----------



## doveling (May 29, 2015)

weps your art has improved so much /cries!!


----------



## roroselle (May 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ahhhh you're soo good! Love the freebie chibis you did there c:
> 
> please consider me too, thank youu~
> 
> ...



*picks up* but youre godtara you can't bow down to anyone ;p
so i did your character and also practiced messy painting on her :3
i hope you like <3








that was probably my last freebie :3

seriously, thanks everyone for your consideration and support!
i mostly chose the characters that i thought would help my art block 

again, thanks yall!

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> weps your art has improved so much /cries!!



OMG that means so much coming from you <333 tyty /sobz


----------



## Pokemanz (May 29, 2015)

roroselle said:


> thanks :3 im glad too!
> 
> hahah idk why but i wanted to draw your character like this
> hopefully you like~



Ahhh he's so CUTE!!
Thanks so much <3


----------



## Keitara (May 29, 2015)

roroselle said:


> *picks up* but youre godtara you can't bow down to anyone ;p
> so i did your character and also practiced messy painting on her :3
> i hope you like <3
> 
> ...



OMG OMG OMG!!! I READ "PU: KEITARA" ON THE TITLE AND I WAS LIKE O___________O
AND AAAHH IT'S AWESOME I LOVE IT!!! HER LEGS ARE SO PRETTY AHAHA
thank you so much roroselle :'>


----------



## roroselle (May 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I READ "PU: KEITARA" ON THE TITLE AND I WAS LIKE O___________O
> AND AAAHH IT'S AWESOME I LOVE IT!!! HER LEGS ARE SO PRETTY AHAHA
> thank you so much roroselle :'>



<33

yw keitara :3 i'm so glad you love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh he's so CUTE!!
> Thanks so much <3



yay yw <3


----------

